# Помогите расставить знаки повтора в нотах



## Митя (12 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте!
Осваиваю запись нот. Записав ноты, не знаю, где и какие отметки  расставить
для правильного повтора.

Надо играть:
Интро -- Куплет – Куплет – Припев с первой концовкой – Куплет -- Припев со второй концовкой

Пока записано с одними репризами:
Интро ||: Куплет :|| Припев с концовкой под первою вольтой :|| концовка под второю вольтой.
При повторе после первой вольты, естественно, куплет придётся повторять дважды, а надо единожды. Пожалуйста, напишите, что и где поставить, чтоб играть как задумано?
(Можно дать ссыль на ноты с песней той же структуры -- разберусь, надеюсь).


----------



## xhfujd (13 Июн 2015)

В какой программе вы работаете ? Если в Финале то помогу.


----------



## Митя (13 Июн 2015)

Запись нот осваиваю вместе с Guitar Pro 5.2 Там есть набор значков повтора (на скрине). Но, собственно, мне не ясно как значкамик оформить даже "бумажную" партитуру.


----------



## xhfujd (13 Июн 2015)

Митя писал:


> Сохраните ваш проект в Midi формате я могу в Финале все репризы выставить и обратно вам прислать.


----------



## VikVlDem (14 Июн 2015)

Митя писал: При повторе после первой вольты, естественно, куплет придётся повторять дважды, а надо единожды...
Придётся после припева с первым окончанием  вставить куплет без репризы и припев со вторым окончанием.


----------

